
Ask HN: Keyboard and Mouse for daily use? - ckrusk
What is your peripherals setup?
======
ISL
I'm a fan of the Microsoft Sculpt keyboard. Mouse is nice, too, but the
keyboard is great. Quiet, responsive, wireless.

I had an ergonomics issue that Microsoft split keyboards resolve.

~~~
8_hours_ago
The Sculpt Ergonomic ([https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/products/keyboar...](https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/products/keyboards/sculpt-ergonomic-desktop/l5v-00001)), or the Sculpt
Comfort ([https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/products/keyboar...](https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/products/keyboards/sculpt-comfort-desktop/l3v-00001))? I'm looking at
getting a new keyboard at work, and I'm considering both.

Years ago I had a Microsoft Natural Keyboard Elite keyboard that I really
liked, but they are discontinued now and I'd rather get a new model if it is
better or comparable.

~~~
amk_
The split one is the Ergonomic model, that's probably what they're talking
about. I just switched to the same one from a fairly nice mechanical keyboard
and it feels a lot better.

------
bhdzllr
Mouse: Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical 1.1a USB on Mac and PC

Keyboard: Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 on PC, Magic Keyboard (2. Generation)
on Mac

I really like the MS Wheel Mouse Optical, unfortunately it is no longer
produced. I tried different mice, but I think I like it that much, because it
has lower DPI (400 DPI) than an average mouse (about 1000 DPI). Nowadays it is
difficult to get a mouse with 400 DPI.

------
benjaminmikiten
HHKB2 with a CRT LaserTRAC trackball.

Got another Ergodox after hankering to try it again after selling my first
after a couple months, waiting until I have a little less work to transition
over to it as my WPM drops to about 10 while I'm learning.

------
amarraja
I use a Logitech Wave at the office. It's not a fully ergonomic keyboard, but
has a slight, well, wave. It's comfortable to use all day, but isn't too
drastically different to affect my typing style on a laptop keyboard when I
get home.

------
remlov
Keyboard: MasterKeys Pro S Mechanical Keyboard Tenkeyless

Mouse: LOGITECH TrackMan Wheel Optical USB/PS2

I have at least 3 TrackMan Wheel's, one I always bring to use at the current
place of work.

------
zinxq
Keyboard - Kinesis: [https://www.kinesis-
ergo.com/shop/advantage2-graphite/](https://www.kinesis-
ergo.com/shop/advantage2-graphite/)

Mouse: Xmonad

------
arduin0mancer
MX Master Wireless + Original Apple Wireless kb (non-shallow keys)

I know I should probably check out mechanical keyboards, but I'm just too damn
used to the MacBook keys.

------
rerx
ThinkPad Compact USB Keyboard with TrackPoint

And a mouse at its side that I am less picky about.

------
kzisme
MX Master Wireless + Das Keyboard Pro (Work) Razer Death Adder + HHKB Pro 2
(Home)

------
RUG3Y
Das Keyboard + Logitech G602.

I also have a cheap Monoprice mech kb that is actually pretty nice.

------
valine
keyboard: dasKeyboard Ultimate Model S

mouse: Razer DeathAdder Left-hand edition

------
madamelic
Poker 2 at home. Pok3r at work. (Cherry Browns)

Logitech M560 at home and work

------
eb0la
Im in love with my Logitech m550 Bluetooth keyboard.

------
saluki
magic keyboard | magic mouse 2 (recently moved back to mouse from trackpad)

